# Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής;



## diceman (Sep 1, 2008)

Ορισμένοι από εσάς γνωρίζουν ότι αυτό το διάστημα μεταφράζω μια ποιητική συλλογή, δουλειά πολύ κουραστική και αγχωτική, κυρίως γιατί μου δημιουργεί διαρκώς την αίσθηση ότι και 200 χρόνια να τα σουλουπώνω τα ποιήματά μου, πάλι θα χωράνε βελτίωση. 

Anyway, μου έχει μείνει ένα ποίημα, ένα καταραμένο ποίημα του Gene Wolfe, το οποίο έχω σχεδόν μεταφράσει. Λέω _σχεδόν_, γιατί υπάρχουν 2-3 σημεία που δεν τα καταλαβαίνω ή δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα καταλαβαίνω. Θα τα μαρκάρω με κόκκινο, για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, είτε εδώ είτε με PM (αν είστε ντροπαλά παιδιά). 

*WHY PRIVATE WAR*
Or, Why They Pinned This Name on My Progenitor
Gene Wolfe

There breathe no dragons anymore, 
And throttling bears is such a bore, 
It's always soppy at the shore, 
And you're too young to get a whore.

Yes, earth seems dull on every score, 
And even stealing from the store, 
Brings but your weary sigh, "What for?" 
Yet wait, O child I adore! 
There still remains the secret lore, 
That lurks behind the Men's Room door.

There you may learn of _Slaves of Gor_,
The functions of our human spore, 
The Hammer of the Great God Thor, 
And other things good folks abhor.

And you shall learn, by metaphor, 
And scratchings of some graffitor, 
As o'er those winsome walls you pore. 
(I know it well; it I know sore.)

So, little man, learn one thing more. 
Add but my number to the corps
— 'tis triple X, XX54 — 
And this old hand will spill your gore! 
I'll pour your guts out on the floor, 
Nor will I like you, furthermore.

_L'Envoi_
Kid, I'll forgive you well before
You hear the splash of Charon's Oar.
Then great God's mercy I'll implore,
And wrap me in a mantle poor,
Bind rueful brows in mandrigor,
To please the judge and each juror;
Recant like an ambassador,
And break each grave, judicial snore,
With many a penitential roar.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Πριν το σκεφτούμε, πες μου, αν μπορείς και θέλεις, μη σκάσω από περιέργεια, ποια ρίμα επαναλαμβάνεται στο ελληνικό;


----------



## jglenis (Sep 2, 2008)

Εύλογη η ερώτηση...

Εν τω μεταξύ, τι είναι το mandrigor; Φυτό, ζώο, ποιητική μεταρσίωση; 

Λοιπόν, με μια πρώτη ανάγνωση φαντάζομαι ότι το ποίημα καταφέρεται κατά του πολέμου∙ επίσης, κατά της γραμματικής, του συντακτικού και κάθε κανόνα που διέπει την αγγλική (είναι δηλαδή δύσκολη εκ των πραγμάτων και πάντως περισσότερο απ’όσο συνήθως η προσπάθεια κατανόησης). 

Ως εκ τούτου, ας δοκιμάσουμε μερικές θεωρίες, ενδεχομένως παντελώς άστοχες:

1. Add but my number to the corps
— 'tis triple X, XX54 —

Αν το «but» έχει την έννοια του «only», και το «corps» του στρατού, τότε ίσως δηλώνει άρνηση συμμετοχής – δε βγάζει νόημα όμως η συνέχεια αμέσως μετά

Οπότε ίσως εννοεί ότι αρκεί να τον προσκαλέσουν και ευχαρίστως θα αρχίσει να σκοτώνει όποιον βρει μπροστά του, και αφού του πετάξει τα μυαλά δεν θα τον συμπαθεί πια (φανταστείτε να μην τον συμπαθούσε εξ’αρχής). Στην οποία περίπτωση χάνεται το υποκείμενο γιατί ο ποιητής δεν θα έκανε ποτέ τέτοιες βαρβαρότητες. Γενικά go figure, αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται μήπως βρούμε άκρη. 

2. Bind rueful brows in mandrigor

Εδώ νομίζω εννοεί ότι θα υποκριθεί θλίψη (και μετάνοια όπως λέει παρακάτω) για να κερδίσει την συμπάθεια του δικαστή και των ενόρκων. Η λέξη «mandrigor» είναι μπαλαντέρ, ένας λεξιλογικός χαμαιλέοντας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

Mandrigor πρέπει να είναι ο μανδραγόρας (mandrake στα αγγλικά, αλλά το mandrake δεν βγάζει ρίμα). Κακογραμμένος. Αλλά γιατί όχι mandragor;

Bind the brows μπορεί να είναι σμίγω τα φρύδια ή δένω το μέτωπο. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και με τις δύο σημασίες.

Τώρα αν θέλει τον μανδραγόρα για να αποκοιμίσει κάποιους...


----------



## diceman (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πριν το σκεφτούμε, πες μου, αν μπορείς και θέλεις, μη σκάσω από περιέργεια, ποια ρίμα επαναλαμβάνεται στο ελληνικό;



Ο ήχος «ί». 

Π.χ.

Μικρέ, θα σε συγχωρήσω πολύ πριν από τη στιγμή,
Που θα ακούσεις τον παφλασμό από του Χάροντα το κουπί.
Έπειτα, ικεσία για του Θεού τον οίκτο απ’ τα χείλη μου θα βγει,
Το σώμα μου θα τυλίξω με μανδύα ευτελή​
κ.λπ.


----------



## diceman (Sep 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Mandrigor πρέπει να είναι ο μανδραγόρας (mandrake στα αγγλικά, αλλά το mandrake δεν βγάζει ρίμα).



Εκεί έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ. Όχι ότι μας βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα...


----------



## diceman (Sep 2, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Ως εκ τούτου, ας δοκιμάσουμε μερικές θεωρίες, ενδεχομένως παντελώς άστοχες:
> 
> 1. Add but my number to the corps
> — 'tis triple X, XX54 —
> ...



Όσο γελοίο κι αν σου φανεί, εμένα με ζορίζει και το

Add but my number to the corps
— 'tis triple X, XX54 —


"triple X" λέει, δύο Χ γράφει!


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

diceman said:


> Εκεί έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ. Όχι ότι μας βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα...


Ο Wolfe έχει βγάλει κι ένα βιβλιαράκι με ποίηση, που έχει τίτλο _Talk of Mandrakes_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

diceman said:


> Όσο γελοίο κι αν σου φανεί, εμένα με ζορίζει και το
> 
> Add but my number to the corps
> — 'tis triple X, XX54 —
> ...



Μου θυμίζει τον τρόπο που δίνεις ένα νούμερο όταν θέλεις να πεις μόνο τον λήγοντα: XXX-XX54. Θεωρώ αυθαίρετο το 54, για τη ρίμα. Και επειδή δεν υπάρχουν αριθμοί που λήγουν σε -ί, μια πρόταση θα ήταν:
Λήγει σε 54, μετά από τα χι.

_Δεν θα μεταφράσω ποτέ σύγχρονη ποίηση, δεν θα μεταφράσω ποτέ σύγχρονη ποίηση._


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2008)

Να ρωτήσω: αποκλείεται ο αριθμός του να είναι ΧΧΧ, ΧΧ54 (=triple X, XX54);


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2008)

So, little man, learn one thing more.
Add but my number to the corps
— 'tis triple X, XX54 —
And this old hand will spill your gore!
I'll pour your guts out on the floor,
Nor will I like you, furthermore.

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι μιλάει για τον ιδιωτικό πόλεμο των γκραφίτι στις ανδρικές τουαλέτες, σωστά;
Απειλεί τον νεαρό (little man) ότι αν τολμήσει να προσθέσει κάτι παραπάνω από τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του (add but my number) στα γκραφίτι της τουαλέτας, θα τον ξεσκίσει, θα τον ξεκοιλιάσει. 

Λέω αριθμό τηλεφώνου, επειδή το ΧΧΧ-ΧΧ54 (συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα, δηλαδή), είναι 7ψήφιος αριθμός τηλεφώνου.

Πώς σας φαίνεται; Εντελώς βλακείες;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)

Πολύ δύσκολη κι απαιτητική δουλειά.

Μερικές σκέψεις δικές μου:

X+X+5+4= 29, add but my number to the corps, XXX.

Αν με το mandrigor, αναφέρεται σε μαδραγόρες, αντιγράφω κάποια στοιχεία από την Wikipedia:

"Because mandrake contains deliriant *hallucinogenic* tropane alkaloids such as hyoscyamine and the roots sometimes contain bifurcations causing them to resemble human figures, their roots have long been used in *magic *rituals,"

To bind είναι λέξη που παίζει γενικώς στη μαγεία, για να δέσεις κάτι...

"Mandrake in Hebrew is דודאים (dûdã'im), meaning *“love plant”*. "

"According to the legend, when the root is dug up it screams and kills all who hear it. Literature includes complex directions for harvesting a mandrake root in relative safety. For example Josephus (c. 37 AD Jerusalem – c. 100) gives the following directions for pulling it up:

A furrow must be dug around the root until its lower part is exposed, then a dog is tied to it, after which the person tying the dog must get away. The dog then endeavours to follow him, and so easily pulls up the root, but dies suddenly instead of his master. After this the root can be handled without fear."

"It was a common belief in some countries that a mandrake would grow where the semen of a hanged man dripped on to the earth;"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrake_(plant)


----------



## andy (Sep 2, 2008)

Καλό κουράγιο, Βασίλη. Δεν έχω ιδέες για την απόδοση, απλά θέλω να συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα και τον Αmbrose, αντίστοιχα. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς καταλαβαίνω, ότι δηλ. μιλάει για τις ανδρικές τουαλέτες και τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου που είναι γραμμένος πίσω από την πόρτα, κι ότι αν τολμήσουν να του τον αλλοιώσουν, θα τους ξεσκίσει. Επίσης, μόνο εγώ διαβάζω σε όλο το ποίημα στοιχεία ανδρικής ομοφυλοφιλίας (human spore, Hammer of the Great God Thor στις αντρικές τουαλέτες);
Όσο για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, συμφωνώ ότι εννοεί να δέσεις κάτι με μανδραγόρα, όπως το γράφει ο Ambrose, με την έννοια του μαγικού ξορκιού.


----------



## faytaurus (Sep 2, 2008)

Αφού είναι όλα σε -ι και αφού μάλλον όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι είναι mandragora/mandrake (βρήκα και κάτι mandrigor plants σε ένα video game), δοκίμασε μήπως σου βγαίνει το *μεγαλοβοτάνι* που είναι συνώνυμο του μανδραγόρα ή κάτι σε *βοτάνι* που σε καλύπτει και νοηματικά, αφού πιθανότατα θέλει να εξευμενίσει, μαλακώσει, μαγέψει (;) ... (όλα είναι υποτιθέμενες ιδιότητές του).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

faytaurus said:


> Αφού είναι όλα σε -ι ...


Αμ δεν είναι σε –ι. Είναι σε –ί. Όπως το φαγκρί. :)


Γεια σου, καλώς ήρθες, τα γνωστά.


----------



## diceman (Sep 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> So, little man, learn one thing more.
> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι μιλάει για τον ιδιωτικό πόλεμο των γκραφίτι στις ανδρικές τουαλέτες, σωστά;
> 
> Πώς σας φαίνεται; Εντελώς βλακείες;



Μου φαίνεται σούπερ! Μπράβο, Palavra και Αλεξάνδρα, μου ξεκλειδώσατε το μυαλό εδώ!



Alexandra said:


> So, little man, learn one thing more.
> Απειλεί τον νεαρό (little man) ότι αν τολμήσει να προσθέσει κάτι παραπάνω από τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου του (add but my number) στα γκραφίτι της τουαλέτας, θα τον ξεσκίσει, θα τον ξεκοιλιάσει.



Μόνο που θα έλεγα «έστω και τον αριθμό μου», όχι «κάτι παραπάνω από τον αριθμό μου».

Μένει, βέβαια, το μυστήριο του "corps", εκτός αν μιλάει ειρωνικά για το «σώμα/τάγμα των ομοφυλόφιλων».


----------



## diceman (Sep 3, 2008)

andy said:


> Επίσης, μόνο εγώ διαβάζω σε όλο το ποίημα στοιχεία ανδρικής ομοφυλοφιλίας (human spore, Hammer of the Great God Thor στις αντρικές τουαλέτες);



Όχι βέβαια. Υπάρχει και μια άλλη εκδοχή του ποιήματος, που περιέχει τη λέξη "gay". Λέει: 

"And you shall learn, by metaphor,
And scratchings of some gay graffitor..."


----------



## diceman (Sep 3, 2008)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσοι δαπάνησαν λίγο από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο τους για μένα. Αν έχετε άλλες ιδέες για το "corps" ή τα περί "bind rueful brows in mandrigor" είναι σαφώς ευπρόσδεκτες. 

Πάρτε κι ένα δωράκι, από την ίδια συλλογή ποιημάτων, σε πρώτη δημοσίευση (είναι σε rough mode προς το παρόν): 
*
ΓΕΥΣΗ ΖΩΗΣ
Diana Wynne Jones*
μτφρ: diceman

*Δευτέρα:*
Τι ν’ απέγινε ο κύριος Βιέρα;
Δε φάνηκε στο σχολείο τη Δευτέρα.
Στην Προσευχή, βγήκε η φήμη ήδη
Πώς «έφυγε για επαγγελματικό ταξίδι»
Και πως η κυρία Τοντ αναλαμβάνει
χρέη Διευθύντριας – και ποιος την πιάνει.
Α, μες στη σούπα μου βρήκα κάτι νύχια.
Μάλλον εκείνη η φήμη δεν είν’ αλήθεια.


*Τρίτη:*
Ο κύριος Βιέρα είχε κατσαρά μαλλιά
Παρόμοιες τρίχες βρήκαμε και στον κιμά
Τα κανελόνια έμοιαζαν πάρα πολύ με σπλάχνα
Μα μην πεις λέξη, κοίτα μη βγάλεις άχνα!
Μες στα δικά μου: σκόρπιες τρεις αρθρώσεις
Νομίζω ότι έφαγα ένα δάχτυλο σε δόσεις
Βαρυστομάχιασα και είχα φριχτούς πόνους
Ο κύριος Βιέρα μάς άφησε χρόνους...


*Τετάρτη:*
Η κυρία Τοντ ξέκανε τον κύριο Βιέρα
Νομίζω ότι το έκανε σαν χάραξε Δευτέρα.
Και τα φασόλια μοιάζανε με δάχτυλα ποδιών
Σήμερα ούτε που αγγίξαμε τις φέτες του ζαμπόν
Κανείς δεν τόλμησε ν’ ανοίξει τα ραβιόλια
Μυαλά μάς θύμισε ο πουρές απ’ τα φασόλια.
Μ’ αίμα πηχτό έμοιαζε η μαρμελάδα
Τον κύριο Βιέρα τρώμε όλη τη βδομάδα;


*Πέμπτη:*
Τα πιο πολλά παιδιά φέραν’ φαΐ απ’ το σπίτι
Αλλά η Μαμά μού είπε: «Δεν έχεις μυαλό μπίτι!»
Κι απ’ όσα λέω ούτε λέξη δεν πιστεύει
Και με κοιτάει με ειρωνεία και με χλεύη,
Μα σήμερα τα πόδια του μας σέρβιραν σε φέτες
Παναρισμένες και λεπτές, τάχα μου... κοτολέτες.
Άραγε θα της περάσει της Μαμάς μου το γινάτι
Τώρα που βρήκα στο ζελέ μου ένα μάτι;


*Παρασκευή:*
Ο κύριος Βιέρα γύρισε, αργά εχθές το βράδυ
Δεν έχει ούτε δαγκωνιές, δεν έχει ούτε σημάδι!
Η δε κυρία Τοντ, έχει χαρά μεγάλη,
Παρότι εξαιτίας της γίναμε κανιβάλοι.
Κι όλοι μου οι συμμαθητές, να μάθουν θέλουν τώρα
Ποιανού τα δόντια βρήκαμε μέσα στην πάστα φλόρα;
Κι αν τούτα τα λουκάνικα δεν είναι ο Βιέρα,
Ποιος να ‘ναι ο κακόμοιρος που τρώμε απ’ τη Δευτέρα;

-------------------------------------


----------



## sarant (Sep 3, 2008)

Πω-πω, εξαιρετικά ανατριχιαστικό!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2008)

diceman said:


> Μόνο που θα έλεγα «έστω και τον αριθμό μου», όχι «κάτι παραπάνω από τον αριθμό μου».


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, κι εμένα μού φαινόταν λίγο περίεργη η δική μου διατύπωση.


----------



## faytaurus (Sep 3, 2008)

Σωστά, δεν το εξήγησα. Η πρότασή μου αφορά στη μεταφορά του mandrigor, που φυσικά θα συνοδεύεται από επιθετικό προσδιορισμό σε -ί ή ολόκληρη αναφορική πρόταση. Θα εξαρτηθεί και από την επιλογή του υποκειμένου: θα είναι μέτωπο, μάτια, φρύδια; 
_Πρόχειρη ιδέα_: ... βουτηγμένα/ ποτισμένα σε βοτάνι με ουσία *μαγική*
Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι γιατί όχι και *δεμένα* με ένα *ξόρκι * ;;; Far-fetched? 
Δεν ξέρω, ας το σκεφτεί ο Βασίλης .. δεν έχω άλλη ιδέα για ρίμα, εκτός από το _μαγική_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Καλημέρα, στα πολύ βιαστικά γιατί πνίγομαι :) 


diceman said:


> Add but my number to the corps
> — 'tis triple X, XX54 —


Δείτε τον ορισμό κάτω: PANSY CORPS
Pansy corps is British slang for homosexual men.

Μήπως λοιπόν το γενικό νόημα είναι απειλή του τύπου «έτσι και με ξεφωνίσεις θα γίνει χαμός»;



diceman said:


> Bind rueful brows in mandrigor,
> To please the judge and each juror;
> Recant like an ambassador,
> And break each grave, judicial snore,
> With many a penitential roar.



Βρήκα επίσης ότι ο μανδραγόρας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως έμπλαστρο στο μέτωπο για την αντιμετώπιση των πονοκεφάλων και να ηρεμήσει το άτομο που έχει ανησυχία.
Μήπως εννοεί λοιπόν «δέσε το λυπημένο μέτωπό σου με μανδραγόρα για να ηρεμήσεις και να μπορέσεις να τα βγάλεις πέρα στο δικαστήριο»;


> The first is for a head-ache which prevents sleep. For this a salve is made with the juice and applied to the forehead as a plaster, 'when the pain in the head is soon relieved, and sleep will come again quickly.'



Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι βρήκα αυτό για τον Τζιν Γουλφ, όπου λέει _Trust the text implicitly. The answers are in there. _, επομένως ενδέχεται να μην κρύβεται κάποιο εξεζητημένο νόημα πίσω από τις λέξεις.

Για ρίμες το απογευματάκι... :)

[Αν λέω βλακείες, αγνοήστε με]


----------



## faytaurus (Sep 3, 2008)

Καταπληκτικό! Μού έφτιαξε τη διάθεση!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

diceman said:


> *WHY PRIVATE WAR*
> Kid, I'll forgive you well before
> You hear the splash of Charon's Oar.
> Then great God's mercy I'll implore,
> ...



Μικρέ, θα σε συγχωρήσω πολύ πριν από τη στιγμή,
Που θα ακούσεις τον παφλασμό από του Χάροντα το κουπί.
Έπειτα, ικεσία για του Θεού τον οίκτο απ’ τα χείλη μου θα βγει,
Το σώμα μου θα τυλίξω με μανδύα ευτελή

_και υπνοβότανο θα αλειφτώ, στα μάτια η θλίψη να φανεί
να γίνω αρεστός στον κάθε δικαστή
θ' ανακαλώ τα πάντα σαν τον πρεσβευτή 
και το ροχαλητό στη δίκη θα κάνω να σβηστεί 
με τη μεγάλη μου μεταμελή κραυγή _

[με επιείκεια, με επιείκεια, με επιείκεια...]


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

_Taste of Life_. Now _there_ is a poem after my own heart! Να 'ναι καλά η Τζόουνς και ακόμα καλύτερα ο μεταφραστής.


----------

